# Snapping Hip Syndrome?



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Try finding an osteopath


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

elleng0728 said:


> Try finding an osteopath


 
Thanks, I made an appointment with a chiro for now but will try an osteopath if he's not able to help.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I have never heard of that, but my left knee is a mess from riding, and both my hips pop all the time. With the hip popping, it will go away if I go to yoga regularly. The muscles around my hips are just too tight I guess. You might give yoga a try. I found that it helped my riding in addition to helping my hips. It just generally seems to be helpful for body stiffness and pain. 

Are you just noticing a noise, or do you have pain with the popping or with use? I think some people just have noisy joints, too.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Mostly just noise. It's just uncomfortable but not painful.


----------

